# where can i buy live mice these days, cannot find any



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)

does anyone have a sort of idea where i can find some?


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

A pet shop?


----------



## shaun1118 (Oct 1, 2010)

Pet shops are a great start but could prove expensive if you need them everyweek, try contact someone local to you who breeds there own feeder mice for a cheaper, steadier supply.


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

what sort of live food?


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

it sounds cruel, but you can rehome unwanted pets at pets at home for a minimal amount. usually a donation of your choice, so could be an idea


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

ptsmith said:


> it sounds cruel, but you can rehome unwanted pets at pets at home for a minimal amount. usually a donation of your choice, so could be an idea


Its a bit of a shitty thing to do really, for various reasons thats a pet thats been cared for and dumped, and then some tit like you takes them just because they're cheap and feeds them to an animal too stupid to eat frozen food.


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

The Fool said:


> Its a bit of a shitty thing to do really, for various reasons thats a pet thats been cared for and dumped, and then some tit like you takes them just because they're cheap and feeds them to an animal too stupid to eat frozen food.


i have never done this myself m8, just suggested it. would it not be the same logic as bredding your own and feeding them to your pet though


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Pets at home have a minimum donation amount for the unwanted animals, i got a Chinese hamster and the minimum donation was £3.50...which is quite a lot for such a small animal if you were gonna feed it, they might wonder why you come back every week anyway!  Plus its cruel to the little thing if its gone through bad times already.. Probs unhealthy anyway...

Breed them yourself? Mice are easy to breed as far as i know..all you need is 2 little mice and a bit of ... 

You will end up with hundreds though! Hope your snake eats a lot! Feed them young or keep males and females separate after they've done their growing up..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Best place to find mice is to find a sympathetic breeder who's happy to sell you a trio or quad to *breed your own*.


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

ptsmith said:


> i have never done this myself m8, just suggested it. would it not be the same logic as bredding your own and feeding them to your pet though


Not really, the issue here (for me at least) isn't the animal, as yeah, theres no difference from the animals point of view. However, I disagree with the buying it under false pretence, the animal has been given to PaH so that it can find a loving home, not be a meal, and buying it as a feeder just gives a bad rep to the hobby...

Its the same as if somebody is selling a pig as a pet, and you buy it as advertised, and turn it into sausages, I think its just pretty rude to the person whose having to part with a loved pet.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ptsmith said:


> i have never done this myself m8, just suggested it. would it not be the same logic as bredding your own and feeding them to your pet though


Not really.

Pets at Home is rehoming animals *as pets*.

Obtaining an animal that's being rehomed as a pet and then using it as food (or taking on rescues and breeding them) is obtaining them under ethically questionable pretenses.


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

Doodle said:


> Not really, the issue here (for me at least) isn't the animal, as yeah, theres no difference from the animals point of view. However, I disagree with the buying it under false pretence, the animal has been given to PaH so that it can find a loving home, not be a meal, and buying it as a feeder just gives a bad rep to the hobby...
> 
> Its the same as if somebody is selling a pig as a pet, and you buy it as advertised, and turn it into sausages, I think its just pretty rude to the person whose having to part with a loved pet.


true. i did not think it through like that. my bad, i must admit, my cali and beardies were adopted and dread to think of them being used for someones convenience.

apologise for my crudeness


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i have live mice. but quite far from you!


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

When I said a pet shop earlier, let me clarify, I was meaning getting the breeders from a pet shop, since well, that's ethically better, imo, since you _are_ looking after and caring for the breeders their whole lives (presumably), it's just their babies that are going to be snake food.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

If you can come down Heathrow way I have some you can buy.


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

if you can get to luton airport i have some you can buy. PM me if you interested.


----------

